# 2012 ASHRAE Handbook--HVAC Systems and Equipment



## ahmed cod (8 أغسطس 2012)

> http://www.4shared.com/office/fgAJumkS/IP_S12_Ch18.html
> 
> Link By *mohamed mech*



2012 ASHRAE Handbook--HVAC Systems and Equipment

Description of 2012 ASHRAE Handbook

AIR-CONDITIONING AND HEATING SYSTEMS
1. HVAC System Analysis and Selection
2. Decentralized Cooling and Heating
3. Central Cooling and Heating
4. Air Handling and Distribution
5. In-Room Terminal Systems
6. Panel Heating and Cooling
7. Combined Heat and Power Systems
8. Combustion Turbine Inlet Cooling
9. Applied Heat Pump and Heat Recovery Systems
10. Small Forced-Air Heating and Cooling Systems
11. Steam Systems
12. District Heating and Cooling
13. Hydronic Heating and Cooling
14. Condenser Water Systems
15. Medium- and High-Temperature Water Heating
16. Infrared Radiant Heating
17. Ultraviolet Lamp Systems
18. Variable-Refrigerant-Flow Systems

AIR-HANDLING EQUIPMENT AND COMPONENTS
19. Duct Construction
20. Room Air Distribution Equipment
21. Fans
22. Humidifiers
23. Air-Cooling and Dehumidifying Coils
24. Desiccant Dehumidification and Pressure- Drying Equipment
25. Mechanical Dehumidifiers and Related Components
26. Air-to-Air Energy Recovery Equipment
27. Air-Heating Coils
28. Unit Ventilators, Unit Heaters, and Makeup Air Units
29. Air Cleaners for Particulate Contaminants
30. Industrial Gas Cleaning and Air Pollution Control Equipment

HEATING EQUIPMENT AND COMPONENTS
31. Automatic Fuel-Burning Equipment
32. Boilers
33. Furnaces
34. Residential In-Space Heating Equipment
35. Chimney, Vent, and Fireplace Systems
36. Hydronic Heat-Distributing Units and Radiators
37. Solar Energy Equipment

COOLING EQUIPMENT AND COMPONENTS
38. Compressors
39. Condensers
40. Cooling Towers
41. Evaporative Air-Cooling Equipment
42. Liquid Coolers
43. Liquid-Chilling Systems

GENERAL COMPONENTS
44. Centrifugal Pumps
45. Motors, Motor Controls, and Variable-Speed Drives
46. Pipes, Tubes, and Fittings
47. Valves
48. Heat Exchangers

PACKAGED, UNITARY, AND SPLIT-SYSTEM EQUIPMENT
49. Unitary Air Conditioners and Heat Pumps
50. Room Air Conditioners and Packaged Terminal Air Conditioners

GENERAL
51. Thermal Storage
52. Codes and Standards​


----------



## ahmed cod (8 أغسطس 2012)

ياريت يا جماعه اي حد عنده الكتاب يرفعه لان انا بدور عليه من فتره

او يرفع الجزئ الخاص ب vrf

لان انا محتاجه ضروري

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zanitty (9 أغسطس 2012)

يا راجل ده انا فرحت فاكرك انت رافعه ...
ياللا ادينا منتظرين


----------



## M.Ghareb (9 أغسطس 2012)

zanitty قال:


> يا راجل ده انا فرحت فاكرك انت رافعه ...
> ياللا ادينا منتظرين



وأنا كمان والله كنت فاكر إن الكتاب موجود
بقى ده كلام ده ولا تضييع وقت للأعضاء


----------



## محمد_86 (26 أغسطس 2012)

يا ريت يا اخى الكريم ترفعه


----------



## mohamed mech (26 أغسطس 2012)

ahmed cod قال:


> ياريت يا جماعه اي حد عنده الكتاب يرفعه لان انا بدور عليه من فتره
> 
> او يرفع الجزئ الخاص ب vrf
> 
> ...



http://www.4shared.com/office/fgAJumkS/IP_S12_Ch18.html
بالتوفيق
​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوووور بحرارة 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## thaeribrahem (27 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ محمد


----------



## aati badri (27 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ محمد


----------



## nofal (27 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وهل ممكن الكتاب كاملا .


----------



## محمد_86 (28 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ارجو منك رفع نفس الجزء ولكن si units


----------



## experts (30 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني برجاء رفع الكتاب كاملا 

و شكرا


----------



## PS_HVAC (30 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير

:75: 
​


----------



## PS_HVAC (30 أغسطس 2012)

يا ريت يا بش مهندسين الي عندو الكتاب كامل يتكرم علينا ويرفعة

:63::63:​


----------



## M.Ghareb (31 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ويا ريت لو حد عنده الكتاب كامل


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وهل ممكن الكتاب كاملا .


لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل الشال (2 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كرم الحمداني (2 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خبير الاردن (11 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks alotttttttttt


----------



## younis najjar (15 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## ashraff (27 سبتمبر 2012)

here is the book

ASHRAE 2010.rar


----------



## M.Ghareb (28 سبتمبر 2012)

ashraff قال:


> here is the book
> 
> ASHRAE 2010.rar



جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم وجعلكم الله ذخرا لهذا المنتدى العظيم ونفع بكم المسلمين


----------



## رجل الصناعة (28 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (24 يناير 2013)

very goooooooooood


----------



## eng_hvac13 (12 مارس 2013)

thanks


----------



## hikal007 (13 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير وفى انتظار الكتاب كاملا


----------



## mohamed mech (13 مارس 2013)

حماده محمد سامى قال:


> الروابط الجديده بعد سحب الملفات من البرنامج عباره عن ملفات pdf
> 
> A.H .B.part1.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
> 
> ...



الملفات كاملة للاخ حمادة محمد سامى جزاه الله كل خير


A.H .B.part1.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

A.H .B.part2.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

A.H .B.part3.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

A.H .B.part4.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## eng_hvac13 (15 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (16 مارس 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Osama_ Elgammal (16 مارس 2013)

الملف تم حذفه الرجاء اعادة رفع الملف وجزاك الله خيرا يامهندس محمود


----------



## hikal007 (16 مارس 2013)

كل الشكر للمهندس محمد عبد الرحيم والمهندس حماده محمد سامى ,, رجاء رفع الملفات مره أخرى باسم اخر حتى لا يتم إيقافها هى الأخري


----------



## ahmed cod (8 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (4 أكتوبر 2015)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------

